# Iditarod and Yukon Quest Sled Dog Races



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for these links, I love watching, someday I hope to see it in person.


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

But dogs die in those races :-( They are so hard on them. At least, that is what I have read and seen on the news. There have been deaths in this race already :-(


----------



## Ohiomom9977 (Jul 27, 2012)

The dogs that do this are meant for this purpose breed-wise. I'm not saying they are meant to die, but the sled pulling is their "thing". I think it's interesting - thanks for sharing!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cari (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh I think it's interesting too. It's just a shame for a lovely dogs to die or be badly injured in the name of sport.


----------

